# Protests outside Libyan Embassy in London



## classicdish (Feb 17, 2011)

British Libyan Solidarity Campaign For Freedom And Human Rights ( BLSC ) is holding a public protest outside the Libyan Embassy, next to Hyde Park Corner tube station, address = 15 Knightsbridge, SW1X 7LY (nb the first daily protest was = 17/02/11)

edit: I will try and keep this post up to date with the daily protests which have mainly been outside the Libyan embassy, but there have also been some outside the US embassy, #10 Downing Street and in Trafalgar Square, so please keep checking for updates. Due to work I was unable to update over the weekend so please post details of any other UK Libya protests (preferably with links and details) and I will try and include them in this initial post.

*++++!!! UPDATE !!!+++++++++++++++++++++++

This protest is still taking place every day 2pm-6pm. The London ambassador is still loyal to Gadafi and still flying his green flag outside the London embassy. People are fighting and dying for their freedom in Libya right now. Please come and protest alongside the people outside the London embassy and show solidarity with the Libyan people as they struggle to remove Gadafi.

It is rumoured that this coming Thursday March 10th there might be another pro-Gadafi counter-demo so please consider coming then to add some volume, numbers and moral support!

++++!!! UPDATE !!!+++++++++++++++++++++++
*
===Some of the previous protests===
Thursday 24/02/11
@libyansrevolt (Libyans Revolt): "protests outside Libyan embassy in London tomorrow [ie Thursday] 2-6pm, Keep going guys!!! #libya #feb17"
+++
Friday 25/02/11 
United We Stand: Solidarity with the Arab people
Demonstrate Friday 25 February : Assemble 3.30pm 
Bahrain Embassy, 30 Belgrave Square, London SW1X 8QB
March via the Libyan Embassy to Downing Street
Supported by: Libya Watch for Human Rights • British Libyan Solidarity Campaign • Yemeni Human Rights Watch • Egypt Liberation Initiative • Bahraini Freedom Movement • Stop the War Coalition • Palestine Solidarity Campaign • British Muslim Initiative
more info: http://www.stopwar.org.uk/
+++
Saturday (26/02/11):
@RuwaydaMustafah (Ruwayda Mustafah) "Just got this: EMERGENCY DEMO: Libyan Embassy, Sat 26 Feb. 11am-1pm. Knights bridge. SW1X 7LY #Libya #London"
Immediately followed by:
Time: 14:00 - 17:00
Location: Trafalgar Square
Created by: British Libyans and Friends In Solidarity with the Libyan People, Re Eam, Zahra Rose Alozaibi
More info: http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=203519199663362
For all those countries who are oppressed and need a voice!
Libya, Yemen, Egypt, Morocco & Many more!
+++
1.15pm Wednesday 23rd Feb.
@AvaVidal (Ava Vidal) "Reminder demo in London today to show solidarity with the Libyan people will be taking outside US embassy today between 3-6pm. #Feb17 #Libya"
+++
Tuesday 22nd
Hundreds of the UK's Libyan community came to London from all over the country to protest against the Gaddafi government and the UK governments association with the despotic regime. Close to a thousand people gathered in front of Downing Street waving pre-Gaddafi flags and chanting anti-Gaddafi slogans. The protest lasted around 3 hours and finished when Libyan community leaders handed in a petition to Downing Street calling for sanctions against Colonel Gaddafi and a no-fly zone over Libya to stop mercenaries from entering the country.
photos: http://www.demotix.com/news/600987/anti-gaddafi-protest-london 
+++
6.45pm Friday 18/02/11, 2pm onwards  
@ShababLibya (LibyanYouthMovement) "reports from Manchester UK: all libyans to head outside BBC building RIGHT NOW to protests RIGHT NOW"
+++
Thursday 17th February 2011, 1.00 pm – 4.00 pm 
Libyan Embassy, 15 Knightsbridge, SW1X 7LY
(nb first day of protest at London Embassy)
Link: http://www.libya-watanona.com/news/blsc/bl110211e.htm


----------



## classicdish (Feb 17, 2011)

From today's Guardian 'Live Feed'

3.09pm – Libya: Mark Tran is at the Libyan embassy in Knightsbridge, London. He says there are "hundreds" of protesters, who have come from as far as Glasgow and Manchester to voice their discontent at Muammar Gaddafi's rule.

3.41pm – Libya: Mark Tran is at the Libyan embassy, where pro- and anti-Gaddafi demonstrators have massed. He said:

_"There are two sets of demos. The pro-Gaddafi contingent are about 400-500 strong; they have a big banner of Gaddafi and are waving green flags, but they don't seem as animated as the anti-Gaddafi lot; they are just standing around looking quite subdued.

There are around 200-300 anti-Gaddafi protesters. They're waving their version of the Libyan flag, which is green, black and red.

An Englishwoman called Sharon, married to a Libyan man, is here with her daughter. I asked whether there was any prospect of reform in Libya with Gaddafi's son in the wings. She said: "I don't think Libya with a younger face would be much of a difference. It's a total dynasty ... Libya has 40 years of grievances. There is so much money going out of the country. For an oil-rich country to be so poor is criminal."

A pro-Gaddafi demonstrator called Mohammed was unimpressed with the anti-Gaddafi protesters. "They are idiots; they are stupid," he said. "They don't know what Gaddafi has done for us."

Another pro-Gaddafi demonstrator said "before Gaddafi we were an Italian colony, now we're free", which isn't how most historians view the country's history."_

edit: also this from twitpic

http://twitpic.com/40qs5y





I think these are the pro-Gaddafi lot.


----------



## classicdish (Feb 17, 2011)

twitpic:
Posted on February 17, 2011
by Rawan_M
"The anti-government protesters increase by the hour. #Libya #London"


----------



## classicdish (Feb 17, 2011)

some more:
anti-gov:
http://twitpic.com/40r87d

pro-gov:
http://twitpic.com/40r8w4

looks like the police are worried about keeping them well apart and off the main road

both groups (bit blurry):
http://twitpic.com/40saqu


----------



## classicdish (Feb 17, 2011)

from twitter:
5.25pm 
@ibntarabulus (Ibn Tarabulus)
"9 coaches buses from manchester just pulled up in front of #Libya Embassy in UK #feb17"


----------



## classicdish (Feb 17, 2011)

6.10pm 
@EnoughGaddafi (Enough Gaddafi) 
"Demonstration in London for Libya today was about 800 people #libya #feb17"


----------



## classicdish (Feb 17, 2011)

@ShababLibya (LibyanYouthMovement) " http://on.fb.me/fkRTSe pictures from todays protests in London #feb17 #Libya"






more photos


----------



## fiannanahalba (Feb 17, 2011)

The colonel is a tout.


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 17, 2011)

Um, all but one of those pics aren't showing up.


----------



## classicdish (Feb 18, 2011)

Ok I'll try and fix that


----------



## pk (Feb 18, 2011)




----------



## pk (Feb 18, 2011)




----------



## pk (Feb 18, 2011)




----------



## pk (Feb 18, 2011)




----------



## pk (Feb 18, 2011)




----------



## pk (Feb 18, 2011)

Mine seems to work... um, sorry just testing...


----------



## fiannanahalba (Feb 18, 2011)

Gaddafi should be in a lane in South Armagh with half his head missing, stripped to his underpants with a hood over his head and attached to a milk crate. Best thing for counter revolutionary touting scum.


----------



## pk (Feb 18, 2011)

fiannanahalba said:


> Gaddafi should be in a lane in South Armagh with half his head missing, stripped to his underpants with a hood over his head and attached to a milk crate. Best thing for counter revolutionary touting scum.


 
I can think of a small Scottish town more appropriate than that...


----------



## classicdish (Feb 18, 2011)

pk said:


> Mine seems to work... um, sorry just testing...


My pictures are 'working' now as well - although I have had to replace them with urls linking to twitpic (I'm not sure why I can't embed twitpics here).

pk mate, feel free to add some kind of support or comment about the topic of thread by the way - for example, do you think solidarity demos outside London embassies (eg Bahrain, Libya, etc) are worthwhile? 

There were fairly small ones most days outside the Egyptian embassy (I went to a few with my Egyptian friend). 

My take on it is that it while noone at the London embassies even notices (they just use a side entrance and carry on as normal) it can:

1. provide moral support for protestors and activists in north africa / middle east - let them know that there are people in London who give a shit   
2. provide an opportunity for London activists - or just the general ex-pat London community from that country - to meet like-minded people and make connections and discuss things
3. allow UK and ex-pat people to make a public statement to other Londoners and to any UK media who turn up (failing that, filming & uploading it themselves)

I'm not pretending that it makes a massive difference to what is happening on the ground in Libya (or Egypt, Bahrain, Yemen etc) and maybe doesn't even has as much impact as collecting / translating / republishing information online to keep it in the media and public spotlight, but it can help keep morale up and provide some inspiration and human contact for people in the UK who otherwise might be isolated at home and feeling worried and depressed or frustrated that they can't do more to help out over there.


----------



## fiannanahalba (Feb 18, 2011)

pk said:


> I can think of a small Scottish town more appropriate than that...


 
I ll tell you that was the Iranians and was their revenge for the USA shooting down an Iranian Airbus full of passengers, Gadaffi gave up Maghrahi imo as a peace offering towards him getting onside with USA and Britain after Gadaffi decided he wanted to come in from the cold with imperialism. Part of that end game was Libyan intelligence sitting down with MI6 in Hamburg and Tripoli to give up all the information they had on weapons, people and aid given to the Provisional IRA.


----------



## classicdish (Feb 18, 2011)

Update:

Friday 18th February 2011
2pm ->

Libyan Embassy
15 Knightsbridge
SW1X 7LY

(nearest tube = Hyde Park Corner)

From twitter: @ShababLibya "There will be another protest in London 2day Libyan Embassy 2pm. UK selling crowd control wepons 2 #Gaddafi."


----------



## classicdish (Feb 18, 2011)

Some footage (and interview) from Thursday: http://arabrevolution.posterous.com/libyan-embassy-protests-in-london-17-feb-11-v

The pro-democracy guy explains that the gadafi protesters are mainly Libyan students, and tghat they have been paid £300 each to come to London to do their counter-demo. He said that he personally had spoken to some of them who asked him not to be angry with them for taking the money, and they were scared (worth watching the video!).


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 18, 2011)

Cheers, that's a great site. '2 down & 21 to go'


----------



## classicdish (Feb 19, 2011)

6.45pm 18/02/11 

@ShababLibya (LibyanYouthMovement) "reports from Manchester UK: all libyans to head outside BBC building RIGHT NOW to protests RIGHT NOW"

[Is this to try and ask the BBC to improve their coverage of what is happening in Libya today?]


----------



## classicdish (Feb 19, 2011)

Good footage from Thursday 



(& some other good stuff on speakercornerz's youtube channel)


----------



## likesfish (Feb 20, 2011)

the fuck gives good comedy as a mad dictator unfortunately he is and always was a murderous thug. world politics involves dealing with people who your rather not talk to Chinese government case in point 
 fuckers can't even shoot straight WPC Yvonne Fletcher was killed by some Libyan thug.
  can't be too hard on the pro col supporters a government phones you up knows who you are and where your family live you do what your told


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 20, 2011)

likesfish said:


> can't be too hard on the pro col supporters a government phones you up knows who you are and where your family live you do what your told


 you're not making sense. surely the 'pro col supporters' would be the people doing the phoning yet you say we shouldn't be too hard on them.


----------



## likesfish (Feb 20, 2011)

sorry the people who turned up to shout yay for Qaddafi 
 offer of cash and a ticket to demonstrate with the implication that not turning up would be a baaaaaaaaaaaad idea 
  bit like when I was in the army boxed sports on boxing day its fun. fun kicks off at AM the rsm is expecting you. you wouldn't want to let the RSM down now would you?
   even the maddest britsh regimental Sergent major ever tortured family members.


----------



## classicdish (Feb 23, 2011)

> LSE Students Occupy Against University’s Ties To Libyan Regime
> 
> At 7PM on February 22nd, Students at the LSE began an occupation of the Senior Common Room in the Old Building (Houghton St.) against the LSE’s regarding their association with the Libyan regime. In light of recent events the LSE administration announced that they would no longer be accepting the money from the Gaddafi family. They have already accepted £300,000 and were scheduled to receive and additional £1.2.
> 
> ...


 source: http://ceasefiremagazine.co.uk/new-in-ceasefire/lse-occupation/


----------



## classicdish (Feb 23, 2011)

Wednesday 23rd Feb.

Twitter: 

@AvaVidal (Ava Vidal) "Reminder demo in London today to show solidarity with the Libyan people will be taking outside US embassy today between 3-6pm. #Feb17 #Libya"


----------



## classicdish (Feb 23, 2011)

@PhilliusDuzzius (PhilliusDuzzius)

"London house thought to be owned by #Libya Saif al-Islam #Gaddafi Hampstead north London - Telegraph"

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/pic...be-owned-by-Libyas-Saif-al-Islam-Gaddafi.html


----------



## classicdish (Feb 23, 2011)

Also, if you missed it on Monday 21st February:

@abdu (Abdurahman Warsame)

"AJ: Libyan ambassador in London and the entire staff of the embassy have resigned #libya #feb17"

@ShababLibya (LibyanYouthMovement)

"BREAKING: Libyan Embassy in London has put up Independence Flag of Libya! #feb17 #gaddaficrimes #libya"

edit: footage here: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-12532793


----------



## classicdish (Feb 24, 2011)

Thursday 24th Feb, 2pm - 6pm 
Protest outside Libyan embassy in London 

Friday 25th Feb
Assemble 3.30pm @ Bahrain Embassy, 30 Belgrave Square, London SW1X 8QB
March via the Libyan Embassy to Downing Street
Supported by: Libya Watch for Human Rights • British Libyan Solidarity Campaign • Yemeni Human Rights Watch • Egypt Liberation Initiative • Bahraini Freedom Movement • Stop the War Coalition • Palestine Solidarity Campaign • British Muslim Initiative
more info: http://www.stopwar.org.uk/

Saturday 26th Feb, 11am - 1pm
Protest outside Libyan embassy in London 

Saturday 26th Feb, 2pm - 5pm
Trafalgar Square
"For all those countries who are oppressed and need a voice!
Libya, Yemen, Egypt, Morocco & Many more!"
more info: http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=203519199663362


----------



## classicdish (Feb 24, 2011)

London: 23/02/11 Outside US Embassy in London


----------



## classicdish (Feb 24, 2011)

London: Tuesday 22nd Feb

"Hundreds of the UK's Libyan community came to London from all over the country to protest against the Gaddafi government and the UK governments association with the despotic regime. Close to a thousand people gathered in front of Downing Street waving pre-Gaddafi flags and chanting anti-Gaddafi slogans. The protest lasted around 3 hours and finished when Libyan community leaders handed in a petition to Downing Street calling for sanctions against Colonel Gaddafi and a no-fly zone over Libya to stop mercenaries from entering the country."

photos: http://www.demotix.com/news/600987/anti-gaddafi-protest-london

more photos: http://msunderstand.wordpress.com/2011/02/23/libyan-solidarity-protest-today-at-downing-street/


----------



## classicdish (Feb 24, 2011)

Wednesday 23rd Feb - LSE students end their the sit-in at 4pm... "LSE DIRECTOR AGREES TO MOST OF THE STUDENTS DEMANDS AS OCCUPATION COMES TO AN END HOWARD DAVIES FEELS "ASHAMED" OF HIS DECISION TO AGREE TO THE MONEY, SUPPORTS RETURNING THE MONEY TO THE LIBYAN PEOPLE" Full statement: http://www.lsesu.com/news/article/6001/301/


----------



## classicdish (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## lopsidedbunny (Feb 24, 2011)

The Libyan address is 15 Knightsbridge, London


----------



## classicdish (Feb 25, 2011)

lopsidedbunny said:


> The Libyan address is 15 Knightsbridge, London


Thanks (also postcode = SW1X 7LY, nearest tube = Hyde Park Corner)


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 25, 2011)

fiannanahalba said:


> Gaddafi should be in a lane in South Armagh with half his head missing, stripped to his underpants with a hood over his head and attached to a milk crate. Best thing for counter revolutionary *touting* scum.


 
Is that the only reason he should be there?


----------



## classicdish (Mar 8, 2011)

The daily protest is still taking place every day 2pm-6pm.
The London ambassador is still loyal to Gadafi and still flying his green flag outside the London embassy. 
People are still fighting and dying for their freedom in Libya right now.
Please come and protest alongside the people outside the London embassy and show solidarity with the Libyan people as they struggle to remove Gadafi.
It is rumoured that this coming Thursday March 10th there might be another pro-Gadafi counter-demo so please consider coming then to add some volume, numbers and moral support!
It is also rumoured that the "going rate" being paid to people to attend 'pro-gadafi' demos has risen from £300 to £2,500.
Unfortunately the anti-Gadafi protesters can't offer anyone cash to turn up, but they have definitely got the better songs!
All welcome.




Photo Monday 7th March: Songs of Revolution, Flowers for those who have died in Libya





Photo Monday 7th March: A car carrying visitors to Gadafi's London embassy faces cat-calls and shouts from protesters


----------



## classicdish (Mar 12, 2011)

Wednesday March 9th, the 21st day of protest.

A small but determined crowd opposite the embassy continue to demand that Gadafi leave:






...while across town Libyan + UK + International youth take more direct action on the roof of Saif Gadafi's London mansion:


----------



## classicdish (Mar 12, 2011)

Thursday 10th March, the 22nd day of protest

Large and loud crowds turn out after rumours of a pro-gadafi demo





A protester somehow managed to evade a massive police guard, almost cut down Gadafi's flag and attached a small red-black-green 'Free Libya' flag to the first floor balcony:





Namibia <3 Libya
UK <3 Libya
Freedom 4 Libya Our Home


----------



## classicdish (Mar 12, 2011)

Friday 11th March, the 23nd day of protest

After yesterday de-flagging the large plain green Gadafi flag has disappeared from the Embassy and a smaller one appeared right up on the roof. Time for the jet-pack?





Hollowood, LA has it's "Walk of Fame"
Knightsbridge, London has it's "Walk of Shame" 





Gadafi + bus




Note: Abu Salim prison ... Amnesty International has called for a independent inquiry into deaths that occurred there in 1996, an incident which they and refer to as a massacre. Human Rights Watch believes that 1,270 prisoners were killed... more: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Abu_Salim_prison

...only after 5 years in 2001 did Libyan authorities began to inform some families that their family-member had died but provided no body, details or cause of death. Finally in 2004 Gadafi admitted that killings had taken place in Abu Salim. For all this time Libyan authorities pretended the prisoners were still alive, 'passing on' letters, food and clothes sent while families held vigils hoping to one day see their loved ones released. We still don't know where in the deserts the bodies are buried.


----------



## classicdish (Mar 14, 2011)

Amazing start-to-finish video footage of how the guy got onto the roof of the Libyan Embassy, pulled down gadagfi's greemn fl;ag and put up the red, black & green Libyan flag:



Ps watch till the end for a very interesting 'punchline' (I won't spoil it for you - also requires a bit of interpretation/sepculation as top what is going on).


----------

